# What's happened to my animation



## salfield (Jun 17, 2015)

G'day all just wondering if anyone has come across this. I have read of similar instances but couldn't find a specific answer. I coded the M startup animation for idrive which worked initially but now every time I get into the car the idrive starts really quickly and goes straight to the idrive menu upon starting. Is this because I removed the idrive legal disclaimer or could it be something else?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I have the M startup animation from the factory on my car.  

I could rarely catch it, even before I removed the iDrive disclaimer.


----------



## salfield (Jun 17, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> I have the M startup animation from the factory on my car.
> 
> I could rarely catch it, even before I removed the iDrive disclaimer.


You are very lucky.  it's a bit of a shame that that is the case. 
I'm sure I used to see my factory animation every time I got in the car previously. 
The head up display shows everytime.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

I have the very same issue. The M animation I coded on my F30 very rarely shows. Maybe twice in 2 or 3 weeks...
This leads me to think. Is there a way to force a reboot of the HU NBT system?


----------



## salfield (Jun 17, 2015)

Simpaty said:


> I have the very same issue. The M animation I coded on my F30 very rarely shows. Maybe twice in 2 or 3 weeks...
> This leads me to think. Is there a way to force a reboot of the HU NBT system?


Yes. We need to find some sort of delay when you unlock the car before idrive boots. I sat in the car with it off for 15 minutes or so waiting for my wife. When I started the car again the animation started and worked as it should.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

It doesn't always start from cold boot. I have my NBT sit for a couple of days where animation doesn't show or shows for a brief period before the Disclaimer screen pops up and I had it sit for just a few minutes where the full animation was shown before the disclaimer popped up. It is very random at best.


----------



## salfield (Jun 17, 2015)

TokenMaster said:


> It doesn't always start from cold boot. I have my NBT sit for a couple of days where animation doesn't show or shows for a brief period before the Disclaimer screen pops up and I had it sit for just a few minutes where the full animation was shown before the disclaimer popped up. It is very random at best.


That is disappointing


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

salfield said:


> That is disappointing


You can always do some coding of HU_NBT just in order to see the animation :rofl:

BTW, pressing and holding the volume knob for 30 seconds to force a restart does not work on my car: it just causes a fault code under IHKA that, once translated from German, reads like "Key not found".


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> You can always do some coding of HU_NBT just in order to see the animation :rofl:
> 
> BTW, pressing and holding the volume knob for 30 seconds to force a restart does not work on my car: it just causes a fault code under IHKA that, once translated from German, reads like "Key not found".


What version are you using? I'm in the same boat and I'm using V55.3. I'd upgrade to V56 if the damn thing ain't so effing buggy.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

TokenMaster said:


> What version are you using? I'm in the same boat and I'm using V55.3. I'd upgrade to V56 if the damn thing ain't so effing buggy.


My I-Step (shipm.) is F020-15-07-503 (54.1?). I have only updated my KOMBI with 56.2.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

F020-15-07-503 is the 56.2. The 54.1 should be the F020-14-11-502.

CU Oliver


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> F020-15-07-503 is the 56.2. The 54.1 should be the F020-14-11-502.
> 
> CU Oliver


My mistake indeed! F020-15-07-503 was the I-Step I used for the KOMBI update. The I-Step (shipment) on my car was F020-14-11-505.


----------



## LotusRacerX (Sep 20, 2015)

After a full night's "rest", I was treated to the M Logo animation this morning, and again after work.

Perhaps the car just needs to get its "sleep" between full starts?
(I was also careful to start it right up without delay, per what I am reading here.)


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

LotusRacerX said:


> After a full night's "rest", I was treated to the M Logo animation this morning, and again after work.
> 
> Perhaps the car just needs to get its "sleep" between full starts?
> (I was also careful to start it right up without delay, per what I am reading here.)


I think it is more unpredictable than that.


----------



## LotusRacerX (Sep 20, 2015)

No joy today. My next theory is to try turning off "Split Screen" before I shutdown.

These units are just "Turing machines" after all, we can discover the pattern with some experimentation.


----------



## LotusRacerX (Sep 20, 2015)

Has anybody tried this setting?

KOMBI HUD_START_UP_SCREEN_ANZ_ZEIT

Comment is:
"Change HUD Startup Screen Time to be fast or slower. (Value in seconds)"


----------



## salfield (Jun 17, 2015)

LotusRacerX said:


> Has anybody tried this setting?
> 
> KOMBI HUD_START_UP_SCREEN_ANZ_ZEIT
> 
> ...


Haven't tried that as I think that will only slow down the image in the head up display. I don't have any dramas with the HUD being seen. It's not an animation it's just a splash image where as the idrive startup is an animation


----------



## LotusRacerX (Sep 20, 2015)

Hmmm.... "...ANZ_ZEIT" translates to "Start Up Screen Display Time"

There is another parameter called HUD_STARTUP_TIME .

I've never even noticed the HUD appearing until after I've started driving, so I have never noticed any "Welcome screen" on the HUD

I will play with these next coding session.

Turned my car off tonight in "NAV" mode, since NAV never comes up quickly like radio or music does. Staying in NAV mode might get us our animation more regularly.


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

Finally had a chance to play with this, as my car is garaged and its never locked and i rarely get to unlock it or start it cold:

If I turn off split screen, lock the car, wait maybe 10 minutes, then unlock and immediately start the engine, I am seeing the M startup regularly. The quicker I get to the brake and the start button the more I see of it.

Just my experience so far..


----------



## ArrZeeM (Apr 28, 2015)

By the time you unlock your car, all the system is already booting up in background, if you take much time to get inside the car and start the engine, you wont be able to see the bootup animation,

so if you want to see the animation, stay close to your car, unlock it, straight away go in and start the car.


----------



## alocksley (May 16, 2015)

ArrZeeM said:


> By the time you unlock your car, all the system is already booting up in background, if you take much time to get inside the car and start the engine, you wont be able to see the bootup animation,
> 
> so if you want to see the animation, stay close to your car, unlock it, straight away go in and start the car.


Sorry but I'm not finding this to be the case.

Sometimes the nav system takes over. Sometimes it doesn't. How long between unlock and startup doesn't seem to matter here.I've even seen it not having locked the car at all.
The only constant I find is that I see it more frequently when there is no split screen, and less so if I leave the nav screen up when I turn the car off.


----------



## ArrZeeM (Apr 28, 2015)

For me, I can see the animation everytime when i get into cars quickly & power it on, I can make it anytime i want, just have to make sure the idrive is completely turn off with no activity on the car for 20+min.
there are people change the hard disk to SSD, and the boot time becomes much faster & lower chances to see the animation. BTW my idrive always in split screen mode


----------



## LotusRacerX (Sep 20, 2015)

If you leave it in NAV, all you get is the sparkling "emerald City", not the M animation.
The Emerald City animation lasts particularly long if you get into your car needing to type in an address to get somewhere.


----------



## IMT14Z (Aug 27, 2020)

salfield said:


> Haven't tried that as I think that will only slow down the image in the head up display. I don't have any dramas with the HUD being seen. It's not an animation it's just a splash image where as the idrive startup is an animation


Do u know the max seconds you can do and how do you put it in like eg. 1second is 01 what is 10seconds


----------

